# Using VirtualBox



## christ4039 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can I using VirtualBox in FreeBSD?


----------



## Sfynx (Nov 23, 2012)

You should elaborate more on your question. What do you want to do with VirtualBox? FreeBSD as a guest works fine here, and running it as a host also works great using the emulators/virtualbox-ose port.


----------



## izotov (Nov 23, 2012)

christ4039 said:
			
		

> Can I using VirtualBox in FreeBSD?


Yes.
For example I run a Windows Vista guest on my FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE host to use Windows-only applications.
It is simple. I set it up according to the description here: http://wiki.freebsd.org/VirtualBox.
There are some minor problems though I cannot adjust sound in the guest for example.


----------

